# I know it's been awhile



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

And I am so very sorry. Just popping in to say hello and hope everyone is doing well. 

Mia turned 5 years old :faint:, Bless her heart.

Here is a pic of the babies Mia, Ana and Leo, celebrating her special day.



And lover boy Leo and Ana giving kisses, and Mia so happy, Leo's is sharing his loving with Ana










And this one, is for Auntie Lynn :heart:, Leo loves her so much, and Lynn calls Leo, the kissing bandit :aktion033:









Love you Auntie Lynn :wub:


Here's sweet little Ana, sending lots of love to all of you











And little Ana again, letting you know how special all of you are, and letting Auntie Lynn know how much she loves her.











I do hope you all are doing well, and I always keep all of you in my heart, thoughts and prayers.

Christine:heart:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I always love seeing your sweet fluffs! They're just as beautiful as ever!!! Glad to here from you Christine!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor

*Yay!!!! Christine, Ana, Mia & Leo!!!! We love you.*


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday and the pictures were great. All beautiful


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful pictures! And all so photogenic. Happy birthday sweet little Mia!  It looks like the other two are sharing a secret. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Love all the pictures Christine :heart: Happy Birthday little Mia :cheer: that is a very happy girl I see, what a sweet face. :wub: Ana managed a perfect nose pose...lol


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Christine:hugging: I have missed you and your little family soooooo much.
So many memories, it's hard to believe precious pretty in purple Mia is 5, give her kisses from awntie, make sure handsome littleman Leo gets a kiss and your little pretty in pink Mia gets one to. Hope your doing well, like I said I really miss you


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sister Christine!!!!!!! Love you!!!!! Love the babies!! Bella sends hugs!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi, Christine!:chili: You, Mia, Leo and Ana just made my day! Happy Birthday Mia!:wub: What precious pics of all of them..they look so happy and well-cared for...the outfits are adorable...and I see little Miss Ana still does her "nose pose":HistericalSmiley::wub: so nice to hear from you..:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

We missed you guys. 

Happy birthday Mia :wub: how old is Leo btw? If I remember correctly, he is few months younger? I think that another birthday is coming soon:chili: your little ones are precious:heart: sending them my kisses!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Happy Birfday dear Mia, you get prettier and prettier! Great hearing from you dear Christine, I've missed your sweet babies' pictures.
There's that Ana Nose Pose - so darn cute.
Stick around, you've been missed.
Hugs,


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

Very cute! Love the dresses! Glad you're back


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi, Christine, Ana, Mia and Leo. What great pics......looks like Mia had a great birthday!! Hugs and kisses.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy birthday Mia!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> I always love seeing your sweet fluffs! They're just as beautiful as ever!!! Glad to here from you Christine!


Awwwww you are so sweet, than you so much. Huge hugs to you and your precious babies.


Sylie said:


> :celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor
> 
> *Yay!!!! Christine, Ana, Mia & Leo!!!! We love you.*


My darling Sylvia :wub:, you may think it's a secret, but sweetheart, it's not, you are the sweetest, funniest, most wonderful person and friend, and I love you. Thank you.



MalteseJane said:


> :wub::wub:


Love you Janine, thank you for your kindness, huge hugs.



mdbflorida said:


> Happy Birthday and the pictures were great. All beautiful


Thank you sweetheart, so kind,. 



littlefluffbabies said:


> Beautiful pictures! And all so photogenic. Happy birthday sweet little Mia!  It looks like the other two are sharing a secret.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL, they probably are sharing a secret. Thank you so much 



silverhaven said:


> Love all the pictures Christine :heart: Happy Birthday little Mia :cheer: that is a very happy girl I see, what a sweet face. Ana managed a perfect nose pose...lol


Huge hugs to you, and thank you so much, you are so kind. LOL, yes, Ana still does those nose poses, sometimes, it's hard to take a picture, I am laughing so much. Love you and thank you.



Matilda's mommy said:


> Christine:hugging: I have missed you and your little family soooooo much.
> So many memories, it's hard to believe precious pretty in purple Mia is 5, give her kisses from awntie, make sure handsome littleman Leo gets a kiss and your little pretty in pink Mia gets one to. Hope your doing well, like I said I really miss you


Bless your heart. You are SO kind. I have missed you too, and that wonderful kind heart of yours. I know, I can't believe Mia is 5. I gave them all special kisses, from you. Thank you sweetheart, I just adore who you are.



Deborah said:


> :cloud9::cloud9:


Huge hugs thank you!!!!



babycake7 said:


> Sister Christine!!!!!!! Love you!!!!! Love the babies!! Bella sends hugs!


Oh how I love you!!!!! I love when you call me Sister Christine  always makes me smile. Hope, girlfriend, sorry girl, I'm giving it up....Hope, is as gorgeous inside, as she is within. I love ya Hope. Give Bella huge hugs for me.



aprilb said:


> Hi, Christine!:chili: You, Mia, Leo and Ana just made my day! Happy Birthday Mia!:wub: What precious pics of all of them..they look so happy and well-cared for...the outfits are adorable...and I see little Miss Ana still does her "nose pose":HistericalSmiley::wub: so nice to hear from you..:wub:


April you are so sweet. You truly made my day. Love you dearly, and special hugs and kisses to your babies,. Love ya April :wub:



Katkoota said:


> We missed you guys.
> 
> Happy birthday Mia :wub: how old is Leo btw? If I remember correctly, he is few months younger? I think that another birthday is coming soon:chili: your little ones are precious:heart: sending them my kisses!


Kat, bless your heart for remembering. Yes, little boy Leo, will also be 5 this month. Thank you for your sweet words, and gave the babies kisses for you. And thank you again, for remembering, that is so sweet. Huge hugs.



Malt Shoppe said:


> Happy Birfday dear Mia, you get prettier and prettier! Great hearing from you dear Christine, I've missed your sweet babies' pictures.
> There's that Ana Nose Pose - so darn cute.
> Stick around, you've been missed.
> Hugs,


You are so darn sweet. Thank you for your kind words, means the world to me. Love you dearly, and once again, thank you!



Paisley_The_Maltese said:


> Very cute! Love the dresses! Glad you're back


Thank you so much. That is so sweet. One of the darling ladies on FB made the kids outfits. I feel so bad, can't remember her name now. Oh that is terrible. I think it's Jaimie. She is the sweetest girl ever. Thank you again, and sending so many hugs.



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Hi, Christine, Ana, Mia and Leo. What great pics......looks like Mia had a great birthday!! Hugs and kisses.


So sweet, thank you dearly for your kind words. Hugs.



TLR said:


> Happy birthday Mia!!!


Thank you so much, so appreciated.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday sweet Mia! So happy to have you back Christine!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We have missed your postings!
Happy Birthday Mia---you are still beautiful & such a good sissy.
I hope, Christine, you are healing more & more.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> Happy Birthday sweet Mia! So happy to have you back Christine!


 Bridget, thank you so much, many hugs to you, thank you.



edelweiss said:


> We have missed your postings!
> Happy Birthday Mia---you are still beautiful & such a good sissy.
> I hope, Christine, you are healing more & more.


Sandi you are so sweet, thank you, sending you many hugs.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I have been missing seeing these little cuties. Love the pictures.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Christine, I have missed you and your babies. So good to hear from you. The babies are as adorable as ever.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Soooooo cute :wub::wub::wub: 
I love Ana's pink dress and princess couch!!


----------

